# RecZone #595 Password Safe



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

On some sites the model #595 Password "safe", says Password "Vault". Both take 3AAA batteries.
Looks like they are both the same, not sure. This unit saves your passwords, sites, notes, etc.
Does anyone know what the name is different? Mode #595 by RecZone.
Thanks


----------

